# lanzar x3



## old school opti (Aug 29, 2013)

looking for a lanzar x3 crossover.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

I may have one i can part with. I'll check when I get back tonight. That would be the Black and Gold version right? If you need the blue I will have to check may have one of those too.


----------



## old school opti (Aug 29, 2013)

cool .. just let me know.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Getting ready to start digging in the garage. Would either color work?
With a name like that why haven't we seen you on the old school opti lovers thread yet?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## old school opti (Aug 29, 2013)

either will work.. im new to this forum.. but in seen the thread just havnt posted.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Ok sorry for the delay I have an x4b, x2, and only one x3 I thought I had 2 x3's but I guess I could be made to part with it if you really need it and the offer was right. The x3 is blue/gray series. The others are black and gold.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey In case you did not get the X3 there is one on ebay that listed today.


----------

